# I need a series 3 or later with lifetime



## bluedograbbit2 (May 26, 2008)

I am not rich but I really need one I have directv with tivo and it has not been working right for over a year and i am tired of waiting on them. I called tivo and if I switch to cable they said i could use the series3 or later with a cable card. I looked on ebay but alot of those are higher then getting a new onw which i can't afford.
thanks


----------



## bluedograbbit2 (May 26, 2008)

I would if it was a good deal even consider a lower monthly pay rate but would prefer the lifetime.


----------



## bluedograbbit2 (May 26, 2008)

I wish someone could help me out I lose my locals with Directv next week .
And I would just bite the bullet and get it directly from tivo since they have that sale but I don't use CC's I always use Paypal


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You could buy a Premiere and use the $9.95 "Antenna" Promo. 

If I wanted a cheap to use DVR for OTA, I would buy a suitable PC and tuner card.


----------



## bluedograbbit2 (May 26, 2008)

classicsat said:


> You could buy a Premiere and use the $9.95 "Antenna" Promo.
> 
> If I wanted a cheap to use DVR for OTA, I would buy a suitable PC and tuner card.


What does the promo code do?
Can I use it if I plan to get cable?
I can't get OTA channels I live in the mountains and I can't really get a reception


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

bluedograbbit2 said:


> I wish someone could help me out I lose my locals with Directv next week .
> And I would just bite the bullet and get it directly from tivo since they have that sale but I don't use CC's I always use Paypal


If you have a PayPal account I assume you have a bank account.

If you have a bank account you can have a debit card.

TiVo takes debit cards as well as credit cards.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

If you always use PayPal, you might want to apply for a PayPal debit card, I have one to get access to PayPal funds quickly. It also pays 1% of the purchases each month. As far as a TiVo deal, if you can get it somehow, the $450 Premiere with lifetime directly from TiVo is best but it expires today. Maybe send $450 plus tax by PayPal to a family member with a credit card to buy that deal now?


----------

